# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [05-11-17] UMTv2 - Huawei v1.0 Rev. 197 Released, Mate 10, 10 Pro and more...

## mohamed73

*UltimateNCK Huawei Module v1.0 Rev. 0197*     *Huawei MATE 10 - FRP Remove/Huawei ID Unlock
- ALP-AL00
- ALP-L09
- ALP-L29
- ALP-TL00   Huawei MATE 10 Pro - FRP Remove/Huawei ID Unlock
- BLA-A09
- BLA-AL00
- BLA-L09
- BLA-L29
- BLA-TL00  FRP Reset for following devices
- RNE-xxx
- SLA-xxx   Bufixed and other improvements *    *This is Activation Based Module   Available Activations:
- 1 Year - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- 2 Year - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  All Functions are UNLIMITED after Activation  No Credits, No Hidden Charges*    * WARNING : ESN     / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO     ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR     ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE     RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED     IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.  ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
 WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused. *   * How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*     *PLEASE     DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND     SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

